# GAP Insurance



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Dealership quote £400 so too expensive.

Recommendations please?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

gapinsurance.co.uk

Got 24month replacement GAP on mine for full invoice amount for £155.

Also try gapinsurance123.co.uk and ala.co.uk


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Frank Pickles

http://www.frankpickles.co.uk

4 yrs of invoice GAP Insurance with a claim limit of £15k cost me £162.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

ALA 3 years back to invoice on £18k was around the £130 mark


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Christian6984 said:


> ALA 3 years back to invoice on £18k was around the £130 mark


We use them on the Mazda and the 208. Brilliant company and really helpful and not pushy at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Also used ALA far cheaper than dealers :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

There are two types of GAP insurance available. The first is return to invoice, which will cover the gap between an (normal motor) insurance payout, and what you actually paid for the car.

The other type is a replacement car policy which will pay the difference between your insurance Payout and the cost of a new, replacement, equivalent car. This type of policy is a better policy in my view as it doesn't matter what discounts are available, or how good a negotiator you are. It will basically bring you back up to the price of a new replacement car, regardless if the prices of that model rise etc etc. 

Cooks. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Cookies said:


> There are two types of GAP insurance available. The first is return to invoice, which will cover the gap between an (normal motor) insurance payout, and what you actually paid for the car.
> 
> The other type is a replacement car policy which will pay the difference between your insurance Payout and the cost of a new, replacement, equivalent car. This type of policy is a better policy in my view as it doesn't matter what discounts are available, or how good a negotiator you are. It will basically bring you back up to the price of a new replacement car, regardless if the prices of that model rise etc etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Cooks :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Paul04 said:


> Thanks for that Cooks :thumb:


No probs bud.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I used ALA for ours, the dealer wanted £500 for each policy, ALA came out at about £150 iirc


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I didn't take it out with the dealer either I went with the place recommended to me by a friend and they came in at half the price


----------



## MarkSpecc (Aug 21, 2016)

I have a new car arriving in the next couple of weeks and have been looking into GAP. I am not going to bother for the first year as most insurance policies cover new for old in the first 12 months.

ALA allow you to take a policy on a new car upto 365 days after purchase. So may get cover when my car is nearly a year old.


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

ALA mate, used them for our focus, far cheaper:thumb:


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

This is interesting, I didn't realise you could get independent gap insurance. I don't normally bother but I've just bought s new up and decided I'd take out gap. However, he dealership were very busy and I got passed around a bit and the guy who was sorting it forgot... I've not reminded him. I'll take it out on my own now I've read this.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Guitarjon said:


> This is interesting, I didn't realise you could get independent gap insurance. I don't normally bother but I've just bought s new up and decided I'd take out gap. However, he dealership were very busy and I got passed around a bit and the guy who was sorting it forgot... I've not reminded him. I'll take it out on my own now I've read this.


Winner if you ask me, my sister got a used Fiat 500 few months back, they wanted £300 for gap insurance on a £5000 car, more than double what i paid on my new £17k car.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Ala again, also they are listed on quidco so even cheaper!


----------

